# Help! Livestock blower sucking air vs blowing!



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

My husband bout a circuiteer blower at an auction for $2. We got it home to test it out & it works great but sucks air in like a vacuum vs blowing. How do we fix this?


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Help!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there any type of switch on it to change it back and forth?


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

It will have to be opened up for sure. Either the motors are put in backwards forcing them to blow out the intake or maybe wiring is crossed making them run in reverse. Don't know if that's possible with those motors. Not a big motor or electrical guy. My brother did just replace a motor on ours so I can ask him if I think of it next time I see him if it's possible to put it in backwards. In the meantime your best bet it to open it up. Not bad getting a $300 blower for $2.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It has to do with the electrical inside. Ours did it when we first got it (used) and my dad did something to the inside with the wiring to change it. I will ask him what he did


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok thanks Dani!


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

You need to reverse the wires inside the motor. This will reverse the motor's direction. Just ask if you have any more questions.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Gunsmith48 said:


> You need to reverse the wires inside the motor. This will reverse the motor's direction. Just ask if you have any more questions.


This is what my dad said as well. He said ut just meant someone rewired it backwards


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

^^^ 100% correct.

Id guess there is maybe 4 or 5 wires. You just need to find the right one.


----------

